# Everyone needs to at least look at the picture!!!!!!



## jcrsga (Apr 5, 2012)

Dave Cole(the guy who made it) the piece was titled 'The Knitting Machine', the place was Mass Moca in North Adams mass, and the artist was me (with a huge crew of helpers of course) The material used was industrial needle-punched polyester felt--because it doesn't hold any water. (was worried that, were it to rain, the piece would become too heavy to safely manage)

http://www.youtube.com/​watch?v=rJInPvYajEQ&feature​=channel&list=UL

I got this off of Facebook.....


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

The video link didn't work.


----------



## jcrsga (Apr 5, 2012)

try this one..Strangs it looks like the same link but I tryed it and this one works....


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

That is some knitting needles.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I wonder what a sweater would like using this set of needles? To Cool!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I've seen this before and it is amazing. How long did the installation remain in place? Were you commissioned to come up with a piece for the holiday? It's just great...


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Double Wow


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Man! What size are _those_ needles?!?


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

And I thought size 35 needles were hard to work with !!! I'll never complain again. Paula


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

thanks for sharing


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

That was worth seeing. I also started looking at other links and saw a baby surprise jacket being assembled. I had never seen one before. There was another link of a woman knitting with gigantic needles and about 20 strands of yarn. It's amazing where YouTube takes you.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

You could make a sweater for Paul Bunyon with those needles.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Mindblowing


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I wonder if the guy using the hook tool knits as he seems to know what he was doing???


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Linday said:


> The video link didn't work.


Directly from You Tube:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

Like knitting with 
telephone poles


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

That is so amazing and how wonderful. Thats a Triple WOW.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Fantastic. Really impressive engineering, more of a working sculpture really.
Men have to invent a machine to do what most women can do with their eyes shut.


----------



## missjudy (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow!!! That was truly amazing!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

I salute you. A job well done.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

Who is Paul Bunyan? please


----------



## ARknitter (May 23, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## Rozelle12 (May 3, 2012)

What a fantastic tribute to our flag and our country. Wonderful job.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

Paul Bunyan was a fictitious, historical person in America's past. He was a giant lumberjack with a giant blue bull named Babe.


gillian lorraine said:


> Who is Paul Bunyan? please


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

knitterbee said:


> Paul Bunyan was a fictitious, historical person in America's past. He was a giant lumberjack with a giant blue bull named Babe.
> 
> 
> gillian lorraine said:
> ...


thanks !


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Butterfly1943 said:


> You could make a sweater for Paul Bunyon with those needles.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Men always seem to take things to just another level. I loved that video.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

WOW


----------



## susan2332 (Mar 18, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Isn't an imagination a wonderous thing!


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

Great work. I so admire imagination and creativity.
Unfortuneatly, no one around me has those quality.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

WOW that is fantastic. You guys did a very nice job, way to go


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Eee Gads!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Look up the 1000 Strand Knitting Project video.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

all I can say is "wow".


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

Well that is one way to get our husbands involved in knitting LOL


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

too cool.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Super cool!!!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

WOW! Amazing....,


----------



## gourmetgranny (Jun 15, 2011)

Some really Patriotic People. We need that now.
God Bless Them.


----------

